# Gewahrsein



## John Marcos

Hallo alle!

Wie wird das Wort Gewahrsein ins Spanische übersetzt?

John Marcos


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hallo John Marcos,

in welchem Kontext?


----------



## John Marcos

Gewahrsein wie awareness im Englischen.

Gewahrsein, dass dir Frieden inmitten all des Aufruhrs bringt!


----------



## Aurin

Das könntest du mit "conciencia" übersetzen.


----------



## John Marcos

Conciencia, ja, aber es gibt Bewusstsein und Gewahrsein wie auch conciousness and awareness.

Also, welche Alternative zu Conciencia gibt es?


Gibt es im Spanischen nichts mehr als "Conciencia".

Scheint mir sehr begrenzt, alles auf "Conciencia" zu belassen!


----------



## Aurin

*conciencia**. RAE*
(Del lat. _conscientĭa,_ y este calco del gr. συνείδησις).

*1. *f. Propiedad del espíritu humano de reconocerse en sus atributos esenciales y en todas las modificaciones que en sí mismo experimenta.
*2. *f. Conocimiento interior del bien y del mal.
*3. *f. Conocimiento reflexivo de las cosas.
*4. *f. Actividad mental a la que solo puede tener acceso el propio sujeto.
*5. *f._ Psicol._ Acto psíquico por el que un sujeto se percibe a sí mismo en el mundo.

Conciencia hat eine umfassendere Bedeutung als Bewusstsein. Auch awareness kannst du mit Bewusstsein übersetzen. 
Mir fällt noch ein Verb ein: darse cuenta - gewahr werden
Es kann auch substantiviert werden: el darse cuenta


----------



## starrynightrhone

John Marcos said:


> Gewahrsein wie awareness im Englischen.
> 
> Gewahrsein, dass dir Frieden inmitten all des Aufruhrs bringt!


 

Es tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe diesen Satz nicht ganz.

Meinst du, "Gewahrsein, das", also als Relativsatz, oder "Gewahrsein, dass"? In letzterem Fall fehlt im Nebensatz das Subjekt. Der erste Fall (mit Relativsatz) ist grammatikalisch richtig, ich kann mir allerdings keinen Kontext vorstellen, wo ich das sagen würde. 

Aurin, ist auch "cognición" möglich? 

"La cognición, que paz..." ?


----------



## Aurin

Hier habe ich ein Dokument gefunden, in dem "darse cuenta" mit awareness übersetzt wird (Seite 6):
Así , por ejemplo desde el punto de vista cognoscitivo se podría estudiar el “darse cuenta” (awareness) en el nivel instinctivo....


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> Es tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe diesen Satz nicht ganz.
> 
> Meinst du, "Gewahrsein, das", also als Relativsatz, oder "Gewahrsein, dass"? In letzterem Fall fehlt im Nebensatz das Subjekt. Der erste Fall (mit Relativsatz) ist grammatikalisch richtig, ich kann mir allerdings keinen Kontext vorstellen, wo ich das sagen würde.
> 
> Aurin, ist auch "cognición" möglich?
> 
> "La cognición, que paz..." ?


Mir geht es ähnlich, dass ich den Satz nicht ganz verstehe. Ich vermute, dass es ein Relativsatz sein soll. Auf jeden Fall wäre ein vollständiger Satz wichtig, um die beste Übersetzung zu finden.
Cognición und conocimiento könnten eventuell auch dienen.


----------



## John Marcos

*Freunde, ich fühle mich in guter Gemeinschaft!*

Bin hier neu, aber ALLE eure Antworten haben ihren "Thrill"! Schön!

Ich denke, die Idee ist grammatikalisch ein Relativsatz.

Die Gesamtidee ist folgendermaßen:

Zum Beispiel: 
1. Ein solches Gewahrsein bringt dir Frieden inmitten all des Aufruhrs.
Oder: 
2.  Ein solches Gewahrsein bringt Ruhe im Raum der Erschöpfung.
3. Ein solches Gewahrsein bringt Versöhnlichkeit im Augenblick, in dem Feindseligkeit und Wut auftreten könnten.
4. Ein solches Gewahrsein bringt eine größere Liebe zum Leben, als du je zuvor erfahren hast.

Besonders hochinteressant der Input von Aurin!

Danke für das Interesse.


----------



## starrynightrhone

In all den Sätzen würde ich aber "Bewusstsein" vorziehen. Desalb glaube ich auch, dass Aurins erster Vorschlag mit "consciencia" am besten passt.


----------



## Aurin

In der Gestalttherapie wird zwischen Wahrnehmung, Gewahrsein und Bewusstsein unterschieden:
„Verwendung in der Gestalttherapie: Das Wort wird zur Übersetzung von »awareness« benutzt (in älteren Übersetzungen findet sich auch »Bewusstheit« und »Bewusstsein«). *»Gewahrsein« ist aktiver als Wahrnehmung und passiver als Bewusstsein*. Von Gewahrsein wird gesprochen, wenn die Wahrnehmung von dem Wissen begleitet wird, dass wir wahrnehmen (»[selbst-]bewusstes Wahrnehmen«). Das Bewusstsein dagegen hat die Tendenz, die Wahrnehmung den eigenen Konzepten, Beurteilungen, Interpretationen, Erinnerungen usw. unterzuordnen.“

Zum Vergleich auf Spanisch:
Es por ello importante la capacidad de "darse cuenta" del organismo de este proceso continuo de necesidades del que se deriva una acción resolutoria. Este proceso de conciencia se llamará en Gestalt el "*continuum de conciencia" (o "darse cuenta")* (mecanismos de contacto).


----------



## John Marcos

Kurzer Überblick in welchem Kontext ich Gewahrsein und Bewusstsein FUNKTIONELL benutze:

*1. Gewahrsein: Reines Sein ohne Denkaktivität*. Das Beobachter-Prinzip. (Spanisch: *El darse cuenta* scheint mir am nächsten zu kommen)!

*2. Bewusstsein*: 
a. Bewusstsein
b. Unterbewusstsein
c. Superbewusstsein
d. Suprabewusstsein

Alle 4 Bewusstseins-Ebenen beinhalten die wechselseitige Beziehung mit dem Verstand, also das Denken (natürlich auf unterschiedlichen Frequenzebenen).

Gewahrsein ist wie gesagt "Reines Sein", ein Zustand, ein Ort, ein Raum, wo Bewusstsein sich unfiltriert, ohne Verstandesaktivität gewahr ist. 


El darse cuenta kommt diesem Seinszustand am nächsten, oder?

Ist auch "cognición" möglich?

Gewahrsein mit Bewusstsein zu übersetzen wäre aber auch nicht falsch, wie Aurin schon bemerkte "(1. f. Propiedad del espíritu humano de reconocerse en sus atributos esenciales)".

Schlussfolgerung:
Im Deutschen unterscheidet man zwischen Bewusstsein und Gewahrsein.
Im Englischen unterscheidet man zwischen Consciousness und Awareness.
Und im Spanischen unterscheidet man zwischen Conciencia und ...... Conciencia, El darse cuenta oder Cognición?

Eure Abstimmung: In diesem Zusammenhang kommt welches Wort GEWAHRSEIN (AWARENESS) am nächsten:

a. Conciencia
b. El darse cuenta
c. Cognición

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Aurin

Ich habe noch etwas gefunden:
Cabe aclarar que Yontef no maneja la palabra Awareness, sino *el continuum del darse cuenta*, que al hacer la reflexión, es continuum de darse cuenta es Awareness.


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> Ist auch "cognición" möglich? Nein. Es ist ein Synonym von conocimiento (Wissen).
> 
> a. Conciencia
> b. El darse cuenta
> c. Cognición
> 
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Aurin

Cognición ist ein Begriff aus der Psychologie (gibt es auch im Deutschen: Kognition) und unterscheidet sich von conocimiento.
Wikipedia


----------



## John Marcos

*el continuum del darse cuenta

JA!

oder **el darse cuenta
*
Ich lass es mal auf mich wirken.

Qualität, Qualität dieses WordReference Forum!


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Cognición ist ein Begriff aus der Psychologie (gibt es auch im Deutschen: Kognition) und unterscheidet sich von conocimiento.
> Wikipedia


 
Obwohl man einen Unterschied sieht, kommt das Wort auf jeden Fall von "cognocsere" , conocer o reconocer. 

Hier und überall wird es in Spanisch als Synonym angegeben.


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> *el continuum del darse cuenta*
> 
> *JA!*
> 
> *oder **el darse cuenta*
> 
> Ich lass es mal auf mich wirken.
> 
> Qualität, Qualität dieses WordReference Forum!


 
Noch eine Nebenbemerkung: Du solltest nur "el continuum..." benutzen, wenn Du einen _technischen_ Begriff suchst. Dieser Ausdruck ist in Spanien nicht bekannt.

Ich finde nach wie vor "conciencia" die beste Möglichkeit, da _darse cuenta_ sehr umgangssprachlich ist.


----------



## Aurin

heidita said:


> Noch eine Nebenbemerkung: Du solltest nur "el continuum..." benutzen, wenn Du einen _technischen_ Begriff suchst. Dieser Ausdruck ist in Spanien nicht bekannt.
> 
> Ich finde nach wie vor "conciencia" die beste Möglichkeit, da _darse cuenta_ sehr umgangssprachlich ist.


El darse cuenta ist in der Gestalttherapie ein technischer Begriff und durchaus nicht als umgangssprachlich zu verstehen.


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> El darse cuenta ist in der Gestalttherapie ein technischer Begriff und durchaus nicht als umgangssprachlich zu verstehen.


 

Das ist dann wohl Ansichtssache.

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1.440.000* de *"darse cuenta"*. 

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *43.300* de *"el darse cuenta"*. 

Ich finde "darse cuenta" sogar ausgesprochen umgangssprachlich.


----------



## John Marcos

Zitat von *Aurin* 
                 El darse cuenta ist in der Gestalttherapie ein technischer Begriff und durchaus nicht als umgangssprachlich zu verstehen.


Das ist dann wohl Ansichtssache.

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1.440.000* de *"darse cuenta"*. 

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *43.300* de *"el darse cuenta"*. 

Ich finde "darse cuenta" sogar ausgesprochen umgangssprachlich.


HEIDITA: Wie kommst Du auf die obige Analyse *1.440.000* de *"darse cuenta"* und* 43.300* de *"el darse cuenta"*?

Das ist ja spannend!


----------



## Aurin

Du gibst in Google "darse cuenta" und "el darse cuenta" ein und kommst dann zu den besagten Resultaten. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was Heidita damit sagen will.


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> HEIDITA: Wie kommst Du auf die obige Analyse *1.440.000* de *"darse cuenta"* und* 43.300* de *"el darse cuenta"*?
> 
> Das ist ja spannend!


 
Endlich jemand, der sich noch schlechter als ich auskennt!

Hier in Spanien, ist _darse cuenta_ ein sehr alltäglicher Ausdruck, John. 


Übrigens hatte_ Gewahrsein_ fast die gleichen Treffer wie "el darse cuenta". Interessant.


----------



## John Marcos

Hallöchen,

möchte kurz zusammenfassen nachdem ich die Ideen auf mich wirken gelassen habe:

 1. "El continuum del darse cuenta"  klingt mir zu abgehoben.

2. Conciencia übersetzt als Bewusstsein ist logischerweise sehr gut.

3. Aber Gewahrsein übersetzt als Conciencia klingt verwirrend, besonders wenn gleichzeitig das Wort Bewusstsein mit im Spiel ist.

Daher gibt es ja Consciousness (Bewusstsein) und Awareness (Gewahrsein).

So scheint mir darse cuenta am akkuratesten!

Was nun ist der Unterschied zwischen "darse cuenta" und "el darse cuenta"?

Life is suppossed to be fun!


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> Was nun ist der Unterschied zwischen "darse cuenta" und "el darse cuenta"?
> 
> Life is suppossed to be fun!


 
Darse cuenta ist das Verb. Technisch gesehen "el darse cuenta" das Substantiv.


----------



## John Marcos

Danke Heidita!

Welche Wurzeln hat "darse cuenta"?


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> Danke Heidita!
> 
> Welche Wurzeln hat "darse cuenta"?


 
dar=Verb (geben)
la cuenta=Substantiv (die Rechnung, die Kugel, das Motiv ....)

Die Übersetzung, wörtlich, ist eigentlich unsinning: sich die Rechnung geben (darse _la_ cuenta). Der gleiche Ausdruck wäre "caer en la cuenta" ( in die Rechnung fallen), was auch, _sich bewußt sein werden, wahrnehmen, bemerken _ heißt.


----------



## John Marcos

Gibt es einen lateinischen Ausdruck für AWARENESS oder GEWAHRSEIN?


----------

